# What type of Brush for Puppy Cut



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Since I keep Chloe in a puppy cut what type of brush should I be using? I have a pin brush but I'm wondering if I should just be using a slicker type. I usually comb her and then run a brush through her - would a slicker brush eliminate the combing step? I'm confused :new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I just use a small (about the width of my palm) metal comb. I have a large comb and a pin brush but never use them.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I use an A#1 All Systems slicker on Lady when she is in a puppy cut. I have heard the Chris Christensen one is good, too.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I use a small, soft slicker brush and then go through the coat with a comb. The slicker brush breaks the ends of the coat and makes a puppy cut look fluffier. You'll just cut them off next grooming anyways so it is not a big deal.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Thank you all, I'm off to shop for a good slicker brush.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I always reply to these questions the same way......Pico is in a puppy cut and at 4 years old he really doesn't mat much so I use a (human) natural bristle brush and just brush him out every other day or so. He loooooves it.....jumps up in my lap when he sees the brush and sits facing away from me so I can run it against the grain over his back. His head droops down and then his body starts to sway with the rythm of the brush and he is so happy. 

At that point I lay him on his side to get his flanks and legs, then over on his back to get his tummy and chest and under his beard. It is really a time we both love, I think.

I go over him with a steel comb once a week or so but rarely find a mat. I think the natural bristles just take out the loose hairs and keep him from matting. Plus he just loves the massage effect, evidently.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pico's Parent_@Mar 9 2005, 07:43 PM
> *I always reply to these questions the same way......Pico is in a puppy cut and at 4 years old he really doesn't mat much so I use a (human) natural bristle brush and just brush him out every other day or so.  He loooooves it.....jumps up in my lap when he sees the brush and sits facing away from me so I can run it against the grain over his back.  His head droops down and then his body starts to sway with the rythm of the brush and he is so happy.
> 
> At that point I lay him on his side to get his flanks and legs, then over on his back to get his tummy and chest and under his beard.  It is really a time we both love, I think.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Oh, the picture you "painted" of Pico sounds so cute... I can just see him all relaxed.... ahhhhh.....


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Mar 9 2005, 02:57 PM
> *I use an A#1 All Systems slicker on Lady when she is in a puppy cut. I have heard the Chris Christensen one is good, too.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=41459*


[/QUOTE]

Based on Jackie's (JMM) recommendation, I got the Chris Christensen slicker and it's a beauty!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

K/C's Mom, that brush was worth every penny in my mind. 

The thing with the slicker is you should not be brushing the skin or brushing in long strokes. You should brush small areas with sort of a fluffing motion.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Is the Chris Christensen slicker softer (less scratchy) than the All Systems slicker?

In another month or so Lady will have to get her Spring puppy cut and she always flinches when I slicker her.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Mar 10 2005, 08:00 AM
> *Is the Chris Christensen slicker softer (less scratchy) than the All Systems slicker?
> 
> In another month or so Lady will have to get her Spring puppy cut and she always flinches when I slicker her.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=41729*


[/QUOTE]
OK... I just did a test... I ran it over my arm and hand and it didn't hurt at all. I threw away the other slicker I had so I can't compare the two. I also just now tried the All Systems pin brush on me to see the difference between it and the slicker and the pin brush seemed much harsher to me.....


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for taking the pin test for me! I guess I will have to order a CC slicker......!

As I have mentioned before, that's the big plus with the CC Gold series brush. The pins don't hurt at all and I can tell Lady is much more relaxed when I brush her.

For those of you who don't know what we are talking baout, here is the pin test from the CC website:

Do The Tip Test: take the brush you have been using and run the pins down your arm and you will see scratches on your arm. This is because those brushes have not been ground and polished and they are very damaging and irritating to the skin of your canine and not only to the skin, for if you were to look at those tips under a magnifier you would find that they look like blades of a saw and they do break and cut hair. In many cases when you see dander after brushing it is not dander at all, it is skin that you have grated off while brushing, just like the scratches you now have on your arm. Take that brush that you have just scratched your arm with and do it a hundred strokes like you brush you canine and see how irritated and flaky your skin will be after that experiment. Now, take any of Chris Christensen Systems brushes and run the pins down your arm and you won't find a scratch, no matter how hard or how many times you run that brush down your arm.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Mar 9 2005, 07:56 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, the picture you "painted" of Pico sounds so cute... I can just see him all 
relaxed.... ahhhhh.....


<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=41582


Yes, and I never thought I'd see the day when he would hold still for brushing. He tolerates the pin brush I use when blow drying him but gets very playful when I'm using it but take out the bristle brush and he's Mr. Chill!








[/B][/QUOTE]

Oops! I did this wrong, but you get it, right?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If the pins hurt, you are brushing wrong.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I use the pin brush to lift the hair when I'm blow drying. I don't really use it to brush him. It may be the combination of the blow dryer and the pin brush, I'm not sure, but he is more playful and not as relaxed as when I am just brushing him with the natural bristle brush.


----------

